# Medicine Cabinet



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

If it's an older home, that is typical. I would suggest that you make the cabinet. It would not be that difficult and could be made very attractive. As far as prefabbed goes, you pretty much get what they have, granted I've never custom ordered a medicine cabinet so I don't know if it's an option. I've always had to retro fit the opening to whatever the customer picked up at the store.

If you would like to try building it, let me know and I'll give you detailed plans.


----------



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2005)

Wife's kind of picky. Building it will depend on if I can find a set of plans that my wife likes. But, she's decided that instead of buying bedroom sets, I'll be building headboards and nightstands. Please forward the plans.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

OK, I need to make sure that the affore mentioned dimensions are exact and I also need a depth (this is an 'in-wall' cabinet). If you have a digital camera, or can borrow one, a picture will be great. I'll try to draw them up tonight.


----------



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2005)

Guest Bath hole is 14.5" x 21, Master bath hole is 14 1/8" x 21. Both are 4 inches deep. Won't be able to take pictures until I get home tonight.

Both bathrooms have large wall mirrors, medicine cabinets are mounted on the side wall, so don't necessarily need mirrors.

Thanks for the plans, I appreciate it.


----------



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's pictures of the two rough holes. I have also verified that the measurements I gave you previously are correct.

Thanks again.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I know about the old medicine cabinets. In most construction, fabricated is your only way out. Ken seems to have you on the right path.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

sherlock,

I totally forgot about this and didn't get any email notifications that you posted new messages. I'm really sorry. Did you get something done with it?


----------



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2005)

I found a set of plans on the internet. Co-worker gave me a table saw for free last weekend, and I bought a drill press, so planning to give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Great, at least you're on your way. What does the door look like? Using European hinges?

I feel so bad I'd almost build it for you.


----------



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2005)

Using the plan at the following link:

http://www.canadianhomeworkshop.com/weekend/medicine_cab.shtml

Using this as a starting point, will be modifying face frame and door as per wife's preferences.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

That one in the guest bath is almost nice enough to just stick a couple shelves in and slap a door on it ...almost.


----------



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2005)

*My first try at building something*

Couldn't dedicate large amounts of time, so have been working on this little by little over the last 3 weekends, but the first medicine cabinet is complete. Started with the following set of plans: http://www.canadianhomeworkshop.com/weekend/medicine_cab.shtml. Did not do the corbels, dentil moulding or face frame top. As recommended, used pre-cut melamine shelving for the interior box with glue and dowel joinery. 1x3 oak for the face frame, and 1x2 oak for the door frame, dry erase board for the backing. Wife found some moulding that she liked at HD, glued that in the middle of the face frame boards. Since the cabinet is right beside a huge vanity mirror - Instead of a mirror used a blank plywood panel dressed up with some decorative hardwood moulding. Then finished the whole thing by painting with "antique pewter" paint.


What do you think?


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

A most excellent job! Well done. Love the detail work.


----------

